# Parking a car on the road that's uninsured



## srmtor (Jul 12, 2008)

As the above, am I allowed to do this or not? 

Cheers


----------



## mnight (Apr 19, 2012)

No, because now you need to have tax if its insured, and insurance if its taxed. So with no insurance you should have the car sorn and therefore off the road


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

It is an offence under the Road Traffic Act to use or park a vehicle on the Public Highway unless valid insurance (at least TPO cover) is in force.


----------



## ShiningScotsman (Jun 20, 2012)

In short the most sensible answer is no 

If on the road a registered car must be insured.
If your reg shows up as uninsured and the rozzers happen to spot your car it can be removed.
Also there is no 3rd party protection from your uninsured car...for instance if a child happened to hurt themsleves on your car or someone bumped into you on the road etc etc etc.

Keep it all above board for your own protection
If the car is going to sit there for a while chose a very low mileage policy saving you money - or if money is an issue look at a TPO option if that suits your circumstances......


----------



## srmtor (Jul 12, 2008)

Cheers guys, I'll be selling it soon as weve just been giving a motability car and haven't got space on the drive for my car. Would it be ok then if parked on private land?


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

srmtor said:


> Would it be ok then if parked on private land?


Yes, that's the only place you can park it! 

Alan W


----------



## srmtor (Jul 12, 2008)

Thanks


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Make sure it is Sorn'd if you no longer have insurance on it and are laying it up on your drive. It is now an offense to own a taxed without insurance.


----------



## p5x (Jul 14, 2012)

how long do you have to tax the car if you've just bought it and it was previously sorn?


----------



## AliBailey88 (Oct 13, 2009)

tbh ive bought and sold cars quite alot, no insurance and no tax. I just leave them on the drive, havent had a problem yet. Then again i only have them for about 2 weeks.


----------



## sirkuk (Mar 5, 2012)

Unless it's SORN and off the road, it has to be insured. Of course you have some grace if you're trying to sell, but anything long term, if it's taxed, it has to be insured.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

There are no days of grace, the new CIE law is simply if it is taxed, it must be insured.


----------



## rizo (Jul 14, 2012)

if you are under a motor trade insurance policy you do not need to notify the insurer/MID of vehicles that are in your possession for less than 14days, anything longer then it needs to be notified and appear on the MID.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

And the same for "declaration" based fleet policies, but the vehicles are still insured even within the 14 days MID reporting period, so there is no breach of CIE. 

Private car insurance is different, if you cancel or lapse your policy (or change to a new car and stop the insurance on the old car), you must declare your car Sorn'd immediately.


----------

